# fisher electric hydraulic plow wont angle



## mason32 (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a 6 1/2 fisher electric hydraulic conventional plow on my 92 commanche and the problem is that it raises and drops fine but wont angle and when you hit the angle lever it will raise. any ideas?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

will not angle either way? does the pump run? when your trying to do this?


----------



## mason32 (Sep 6, 2008)

wont angle either way but the motor does run when you try to angle and if the plow is down it will raise up


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

I would say you have a bad electrical connection. You'll have to narrow it down to bad pin contact, bad ground, controller etc. Anytime my plows have done that i have needed new ends that plug from your headgear to your truck/grill. Pics of your connections might let someone here help. good luck , doug


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

it could be the valves, im not sure exactly on the set up you have... but normally, you will only lose one function , not both...


----------



## 76CHEVY (Jan 19, 2008)

my bet would be a valve check out fishers website they have manuals right on the site.
http://fisherplows.com/publications.asp?cat=264


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Did you hook the angle hoses up? Are the couplers properly connected?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

I would say that if the pump runs when you go to raise/angle right/left than it's probably a valve issue. 

But if the pump doesn't run when angling then it's probably the controller or a bad connection somewhere.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If the hoses are correct check the 3 way valve for current, magnetism, properly functioning valve. It should be the light blue wire, there is suppose to be a sticker inside the valve cover that will identify the valves.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

This wouldn't happen to be a CABLE CONTROLLED set up by any chance would it? Most conventional mount plows were...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

He called it an Electric/Hydraulic I ran the isomark electric control (shep) on a 92 Dakota conventional mount so I was assuming.

It would be a broken/unattached cable if it's a cable control.


----------



## 76CHEVY (Jan 19, 2008)

I was just looking over the fisher wbsite i would have to say S2 valve if its a (SEHP) setup or Insta-Act


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

76CHEVY;579974 said:


> I was just looking over the fisher wbsite i would have to say S2 valve if its a (SEHP) setup or Insta-Act


Yes the S2 valve is the 3 way valve. the only valve activated during both angle functions


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;579910 said:


> He called it an Electric/Hydraulic I ran the isomark electric control (shep) on a 92 Dakota conventional mount so I was assuming.
> 
> It would be a broken/unattached cable if it's a cable control.


Yes have to "assume" until mason can clarify.

Many guys call anything thats *not* engine driven "electric over hydraulic", since thats what they are...whether they're _solenoid_ or _cable operated_.

And if it is a solenoid operated unit, it isn't the S2 causing the problem. The S2 will cause it to lose both angle functions but won't make it raise when your attempting to angle. Only a stuck OPEN S3 valve, a defective controller, corrosion in the grill connector or a short in the wiring will cause that.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i had the same problem with my plowsetup. it turned out to be misadjusted cables. play around with the cables and the plow should angle. you also could have a stuck cable, not moving properly. slight binding. once i replaced both cables and adjusted them i had no problems. the cables i think are 30 bucks a cable through fisher themselves. i would try to see how the cables are.


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

basher said:


> He called it an Electric/Hydraulic I ran the isomark electric control (shep) on a 92 Dakota conventional mount so I was assuming.
> 
> It would be a broken/unattached cable if it's a cable control.


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

I have the cable setup I go up and down but I can either go left or I can set it and go right I have a hard time setting it to go left and right any ideas how to set this cable


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

red07gsxr said:


> i had the same problem with my plowsetup. it turned out to be misadjusted cables. play around with the cables and the plow should angle. you also could have a stuck cable, not moving properly. slight binding. once i replaced both cables and adjusted them i had no problems. the cables i think are 30 bucks a cable through fisher themselves. i would try to see how the cables are.


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

I replace my angling cable with an adjustable cable but I am not sure how to adjust it to get left and right out of the cable any ideas how to set so I can have left and right


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

Is there any way to set the inside the on the outside of the truck that will leave it with a cable hook still does that have to be set in a certain place I'm having such a hard time getting left and right out of my cables I could either go right or I go left please help


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

Zaddie said:


> Is there any way to set the inside the on the outside of the truck that will leave it with a cable hook still does that have to be set in a certain place I'm having such a hard time getting left and right out of my cables I could either go right or I go left please I drive an 83 Chevy are the 350 4 speed.. she's a gas hog but she's reliable and I can open the hood and fix whatever my problem should be without a computer


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

red07gsxr said:


> i had the same problem with my plowsetup. it turned out to be misadjusted cables. play around with the cables and the plow should angle. you also could have a stuck cable, not moving properly. slight binding. once i replaced both cables and adjusted them i had no problems. the cables i think are 30 bucks a cable through fisher themselves. i would try to see how the cables are.


Any tips on lining up those cables or how to adjust them


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

Any tips on how to align the adjustable cable for a for left and right settings .l
And iam looking for western part number 53359 ..dam thing is not cheap lol


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

red07gsxr said:


> i had the same problem with my plowsetup. it turned out to be misadjusted cables. play around with the cables and the plow should angle. you also could have a stuck cable, not moving properly. slight binding. once i replaced both cables and adjusted them i had no problems. the cables i think are 30 bucks a cable through fisher themselves. i would try to see how the cables are.


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

red07gsxr said:


> i had the same problem with my plowsetup. it turned out to be misadjusted cables. play around with the cables and the plow should angle. you also could have a stuck cable, not moving properly. slight binding. once i replaced both cables and adjusted them i had no problems. the cables i think are 30 bucks a cable through fisher themselves. i would try to see how the cables are.



View attachment 174644
View attachment 174644
View attachment 174644


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

76CHEVY said:


> my bet would be a valve check out fishers website they have manuals right on the site.
> http://fisherplows.com/publications.asp?cat=264


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

I was lucky enough to find another pump through a fan for free and when I opened up five star cover removing the liver it would only move five sixteenths of an inch only other one in there's like 2 inches is that a valve problem


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I would remove, disassemble, and clean the unit.


----------

